# HO Station



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I first introduced the building here. Post 1090, a good find.

The building had no exterior overhang. I painted (grey primer) up a fig square cookie wraper and added a few toothpicks . I used some bamboo skewers to stiffen the roof (edges and the center) and added one to the building to support the roof.
I used elmers for the skewers and super glue for the toothpicks. A little sandstone paint to finish. Nothing fancy but it gets the job done.

Picture from the box.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Toothpicks and a cookie wrapper (?!?!?) ...

YOU ... ARE ... THE ... MAN !!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*The door*

I just noticed the door is on the wrong side. It is here.









instead of here.









Attention to detail I guess.
The sides are on wrong, the back only has one door. So that is right and the roof is ok too.
Otherwise, it's a nice brick building.


----------



## justinjhnsn3 (Dec 4, 2010)

The door way issue is usaly becasue of scale. They most likly made this kit in other scales and used one of those pictures for the picture on the box. I have seen this issue on some n scale kits that the picture on the box was taken of an Ho scale kit.


----------

